# Restoring scratched clear plastic...



## ERockG60 (Sep 26, 2002)

Hoping someone can help me out here with my small dilemma...
I obtained some old VDO guages from the salvage yard for practically nill to install in my Jetta. But before I put them in, I noticed the clear lens cover has scratches all over it. However, the scratches are not deep and the clear cover is actually plastic and not glass.
Is there anything I can use or do to make those plastic surface scratches disappear? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## prodigy18t (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: Restoring scratched clear plastic... (ERockG60)*

autozone, or pepboys usualy carry plastic polish.

if you can find it, try to use regular car polish .
hope this helps. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Al Canuck (Oct 13, 2000)

*Re: Restoring scratched clear plastic... (prodigy18t)*

I use Mother's Metal Polish on my plastic bits, and my customers plastic bits as well. Works great.
Al


----------

